# 24-50 Starship with a rotating head



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is the video shooting the rotating head. In the later part of the video you can see how the head reacts in a couple of frames you can see the bands going through the forks very plain.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

An excellent rig!!! Thanks for showing us this one.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's great!! I bet it shoots very well, indeed.
If you need somebody who anchors on their face to test it for you I'm available :lol:
Excellent work :thumbsup:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like it shoots real nice.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very neat stuff Roger... now you need to develop a rotating head arrow launcher with a self aligning rest.... THAT would be next level stuff right there!

On the smaller sized rotating head slingshots, I know you did one or more before I ever thought of it, I like them because they allow a full size ergo grip hammergrip slingshot to fit in your pocket very easily.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Bill Hays said:


> Very neat stuff Roger... now you need to develop a rotating head arrow launcher with a self aligning rest.... THAT would be next level stuff right there!
> 
> On the smaller sized rotating head slingshots, I know you did one or more before I ever thought of it, I like them because they allow a full size ergo grip hammergrip slingshot to fit in your pocket very easily.


I pack this one on my hip all the time you never know when one of those bull pigeons is going to dare you.

The rotating head is a natural for an arrow shooter I rigged this just to try using Perrys string and stick method now I have to build a real one.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

An arrow shooting starship with a rotating head and a piece of flat aluminum mounted in the middle holding an arrow rest back by grip that would self align when you drew back would probably be spectacular.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Called it here.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19819-looking-forward-slingshooting-2013/?hl=predictions

#11


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

An arrow shooting starship with a rotating head and a piece of flat aluminum mounted in the middle holding an arrow rest back by grip that would self align when you drew back would probably be spectacular.

Just a small suggested correction on what MJ said .... :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

flipgun said:


> Called it here.
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19819-looking-forward-slingshooting-2013/?hl=predictions
> 
> #11


No kidding. You sure got that one bang on. Pretty neat.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> An arrow shooting starship with a rotating head and a piece of flat aluminum mounted in the middle holding an arrow rest back by grip that would self align when you drew back would probably be spectacular.
> 
> Just a small suggested correction on what MJ said .... :wave:
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Prototype in progress, should have something to show in a couple hours...


----------

